# externes Überwachungsdisplay



## GrueneMelone (16. Februar 2016)

Da sowas eigentlich für Wakü-Leute ist und ich eventuell auch mal umsteige passt das glaube ich hier ganz gut. Ansonsten mal sagen wo das hinkommt.

Ich suche ein kleines Display, wo ich Temps, eventuell auch Auslastung meines Rechners beim Spielen beobachten kann. Einfach nur so eine kleine Spielerei, die ich gerne hätte. Das einfachste wäre ein zweiter Monitor, aber das scheitert zur Zeit einfach noch an Platz und ich will erstmal sehen, wie sich der Markt die nächsten Jahre so entwickelt. Extern ist wichtig, da das R5 bekannterweise eine Tür hat. Ich habe schon mal kräftig gesucht im Netz und bin da auch was gestoßen:
Lcdsysinfo for Goverlay USB 2 8" TFT LCD Module Gamer Gadget FPS Hype Smartie | eBay

Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit? Nutzt jemand etwas Anderes?


----------



## Tischi89 (16. Februar 2016)

nach kleinen bildschirmen die der Überwachung dienen oder andere Informationen (Wetter, Mails, etc) anzeigen suche ich auch schon nach einer Weile!

Es würde mich also auch sehr interessieren ob es noch bessere Alternativen an kleinen LCDs gibt und was Leute aus der Community nutzen


----------



## drstoecker (16. Februar 2016)

Ne Möglichkeit wäre ne logitech g19s etc. Mit LCD Anzeige. Hatte die g19 ach dafür genutzt aber es geht ja auch per osd Anzeige auf dem Bildschirm.


----------



## nibi030 (16. Februar 2016)

Das Ding gefällt mir ganz gut, wäre ne nette Spielerei für meinen Tower.... viel verkehrt kann man bei dem Preis nicht machen, die Lieferzeit ist halt nur etwas lang.
GOverlay :: LCDSysInfo for GOverlay

Ansonsten nutze ich ein OSD via Riva Tuner Server oder nen zweiten Monitor.


----------



## _Berge_ (16. Februar 2016)

Als Alternative und was ich selber nutze und ganz praktisch finde, ist von Roccat die PowerGrid Software, wird einmal am PC und dem Smartphone installiert und dann Synchronisiert, man sieht CPU,RAM und Festplatten Auslastung und sogar die Lautstärke regeln, du kannst es dir ja mal anschauen:

ROCCAT(R) – Set the Rules \ Roccat.org >> Power-Grid >> Home

Ist kostenlos und einen Blick wert, aber klar so ein Display hat natürlich auch was ^^

Gruß
Berge


----------



## GrueneMelone (16. Februar 2016)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Als Alternative und was ich selber nutze und ganz praktisch finde, ist von Roccat die PowerGrid Software, wird einmal am PC und dem Smartphone installiert und dann Synchronisiert, man sieht CPU,RAM und Festplatten Auslastung und sogar die Lautstärke regeln, du kannst es dir ja mal anschauen:
> 
> ROCCAT(R) – Set the Rules \ Roccat.org >> Power-Grid >> Home
> 
> ...



Danke, werde ich gleich mal testen. Riva Tuner und so kenne ich aber stört beim Zocken und man muss es immer einschalten etc. Logitech Tastatur kenne ich die Möglichkeit, ist aber zu teuer und ich habe eine Tastatur, die mir gefällt.

Edit: App funktioniert nicht. Stürzt immer wieder beim Verbinden ab. Haben ganz viele das Problem -.-


----------



## GrueneMelone (16. Februar 2016)

Es gibt einen Typen, der ziemlich ausführlich die Einrichtung beschreibt. Software soll sich stark gebessert haben. Also nicht erschrecken in den ersten beiden Videos. Viel gibt es im gesamten Internet zu diesem Ding aber nicht.
LCDsysinfo for GOverlay Setup - YouTube


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. Februar 2016)

Eine kleine Anzeige wo man CPU und GPU Temperatur sehen kann sowie die Auslastung wäre echt eine feine Sache. Aber um da groß selbst zu basteln fehlt mir leider das Talent und wissen. Eine fertige Lösung wird es wohl leider nicht geben die dann auch mit jedem Mainbord,CPU, GPU funktioniert. Dafür müsste es wohl eine gleiche  Schnittstelle auf jedem Bord geben und die GPU und CPU müssten entsprechende Daten messen und an diese übertragen.


----------



## xxRazer211 (16. Februar 2016)

Hast du logitech Hardware bzw die logitech software aufm pc ? Damit lässt sich auch via Smartphone/Tablet die Leistungsdaten anzeigen oder eine medienbedienung ist auch möglich. App funktioniert bei mir tadellos und schnell. Mit iPhone sowie iPad


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alternativ halt dann auch auf logitech Tastaturen. Ich hab eine g510 und ein g13 ... Hier lässt es sich nach Belieben einstellen was man sehen will. 
Auch news Feed und sonstiges ist möglich. 
Einige Games unterstützen auch applets. So lässt sich in LoL zB stats anzeigen oder in Shooter Munition und lebensanzeige oder ähnliches. 
Aber nur wenn das jeweilige Spiel das anbietet


----------



## GrueneMelone (16. Februar 2016)

xxRazer211 schrieb:


> Hast du logitech Hardware bzw die logitech software aufm pc ? Damit lässt sich auch via Smartphone/Tablet die Leistungsdaten anzeigen oder eine medienbedienung ist auch möglich. App funktioniert bei mir tadellos und schnell. Mit iPhone sowie iPad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist heute mein Held. Es gab auch mal sowas mit dem MSI Afterburner, aber das funktioniert nicht mehr. Hab eh eine Logitech Maus und Tastatur (hat sich so ergeben) und da ging das schnell. Keine IP-Adresse raussuchen funktioniert sofort, dass nenne ich mal Software  Das Display hole ich mir vllt trotzdem. Großes Dankeschön!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. Februar 2016)

Habe eine G910 und G400 aber da ist ja leider kein Display dran und habe kein Smart Phone ob da CPU und GPU Temp ablesbar wären weiß ich nicht mit dem Kindle Fire  HDX Tab geht es ja leider wohl nicht wäre für die Halterung auch zu groß.
Schön wäre es wenn die Logitech Software nicht nur Ventrillo sondern auch TS3 und das 3. Sprach Chat Toll unterstützen würde um z.B. mit den G Tasten das Mic an oder aus zu schalten.


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (16. Februar 2016)

Dann stelle ich mal meine Konstruktion vor 

Habe mir online ein 7 Zoll Display mit Platine bestellt und dieses mit meinem Pc verbunden. Das Display wird ganz normal als Monitor genutzt und mit der Aquasuite kann ich mir Infos auf dem Display anzeigen lassen. 

Das ganze ist aktuell an karton Stücken befestigt und dient nur dem Provisorium, da ich es noch in die Gehäuse front einbauen möchte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrueneMelone (17. Februar 2016)

7 Zoll klingt nicht schlecht. Ist das quasi ein ganz normaler zweiter Monitor, der an der GPU angeschlossen wird oder eher Platinenmäßig über USB? Funktioniert das nur mit einer Aquero? Hast du vielleicht mal einen Link dazu?


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (17. Februar 2016)

GrueneMelone schrieb:


> 7 Zoll klingt nicht schlecht. Ist das quasi ein ganz normaler zweiter Monitor, der an der GPU angeschlossen wird oder eher Platinenmäßig über USB? Funktioniert das nur mit einer Aquero? Hast du vielleicht mal einen Link dazu?



Wird ganz normal an die GPU angeschlossen. Um die Aquasuite effektiv nutzen zu können braucht man aber ein Aquaero oder ähnliches von Aquacomputer. Link zu was?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Februar 2016)

Phillip_Sparky schrieb:


> Wird ganz normal an die GPU angeschlossen. Um die Aquasuite effektiv nutzen zu können braucht man aber ein Aquaero oder ähnliches von Aquacomputer. Link zu was?




Aqua Computer Homepage - aquaero 5

wieviel kostet sowas und wo hast du es gekauft und braucht man dazu eine Wasserkühlung oder kann man um an Daten von CPU und GPU zu kommen auch einen X Beliebigen Luftkühler einsetzen und die Daten werden dann nicht von Hardware sondern durch Windows über Software ausgelesen ?


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (17. Februar 2016)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Aqua Computer Homepage - aquaero 5
> 
> wieviel kostet sowas und wo hast du es gekauft und braucht man dazu eine Wasserkühlung oder kann man um an Daten von CPU und GPU zu kommen auch einen X Beliebigen Luftkühler einsetzen und die Daten werden dann nicht von Hardware sondern durch Windows über Software ausgelesen ?



Hat ~60€ gekostet. woher kann ich nicht mehr sagen.. ist zu lange her.Das Aquaero 5LT hat 57€ gekostet.  Ich lese die Temperatur von GPU und CPU über Open Hardware Monitor aus. Die Aquasuite bietet in Verbindung mit dem Aquaero dann die Möglichkeit auf die Infos von Open Hardware Monitor zu zugreifen. Windows alleine kann das (wie im Bild) nicht darstellen.

Edit:
Ich schaue mal ob es auch ohne Aquaero geht

Also:
Man kann Open Hardware Monitor und die Aquasuite zusammen nutzen und sich alles mögliche anzeigen lassen, was auch im Open Hardware Monitor ist. Einfach mal herunterladen und ausprobieren würde ich sagen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Februar 2016)

Danke für den Tip mit Open Hardware Monitor ... besser als GPU-Z und CPU-Z gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen alles im einem siehe Bild. Musste vieles ausblenden weil es so viel anzeigt alles untereinander. Gibt ja bestimmt auch andere Software die einzelne Werte nun größer und beliebig anordbar nebeneinander auf einem Monitor anzeigt ob nun schon vorhanden oder noch einen kleinen Monitor per USB angeschlossen denn an meiner GPU hängen schon 3 Monitore auch wenn meistens nur 2 gleichzeitig aktiv sind.


----------



## GrueneMelone (17. Februar 2016)

Mir ging es eigentlich um einen Link zu dem Display


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (17. Februar 2016)

GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Mir ging es eigentlich um einen Link zu dem Display



Bauelemente / Bauteile - Aktive Bauelemente - Displays - Pollin Electronic

Da gibts welche.


----------

